

What's Wrong With Ruby? (2007) - gnosis
http://www.bitwisemag.com/2/What-s-Wrong-With-Ruby

======
MrBra
quoting the article:

"If I was put off Ruby by the hype, I was put off more by the many cutesy
introductory tutorials I encountered when trying to get into it. Why’s
(Poignant) Guide is a particular horrid example, but there are many others."

And this is the kind of deeply argumented analysis you bring to support "ruby
wrongness" ...

..Sounds more like an unhappy child whose friends got a new toy to play with
but he can't be happy all the same (because he spent too much time trying to
make his old one shiny and new..)

